# So I'm watch'n the olympics...



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

And I know it would never happen...but it would be cool. I mean why not? lot of other stuff they hand out gold for. Plus what games would it go under...Summer or Winter?

GO USA!


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

GO CHINA... GOLD mens gymnastics! 

woot. sorry, yes im chinese. .


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thebeachcaster said:


> And I know it would never happen...but it would be cool. I mean why not? lot of other stuff they hand out gold for. Plus what games would it go under...Summer or Winter?
> 
> GO USA!


olympic casting, that'd be pretty cool ;-)



Jesse


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

So what do you identify with first, your country of origin or your country of residence (and presumably citizenship?)

Personally, I hope the USA kicks the crap out of China and upsets the predictions.

Sorry, and yes I am an American. A proud one.

Cheers.

- Luther


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thebeachcaster said:


> And I know it would never happen...but it would be cool. I mean why not? lot of other stuff they hand out gold for. Plus what games would it go under...Summer or Winter?
> 
> GO USA!



Definitely summer, yes it would be cool !

It has some complications, such as equipment standardization, and isn't particularly spectator friendly (tough to see a sinker flying) but it would be interesting to see what (if anything) would happen as far as distance records go.

This is not meant to question the quality of casters involved currently, simply brings up the question of what would happen if some of the supposedly top athletes in the world got involved. With of course, the help of top trainers and technology that is currently available in other sports.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Summer?*

I guess your right SC...Not too much is biting right now so I agree Who wouldn't watch?! I know I would.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

With the new technology being developed for bobsleds, luges, skis, rifles, archery, etc for olympic sports...can you imagine the special reel that would be developed for olympic competition??? Man, I'd like to get my hands on something like that!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I think you would see a complete shift in the prototypical olympic athletic build. No more of this slim muscular chiseled look, no sir buddy..... 

The new shape of the olympic athelete......

ROUND!!!!!!


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL Tommy

your right,I't would be way cool they could focus in on Some color of sinker maybe a white one like the do on golf balls flying through the air...I can hear it now Bob costas saying owwwww it went far left etc etc


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Tommy said:


> I think you would see a complete shift in the prototypical olympic athletic build. No more of this slim muscular chiseled look, no sir buddy.....
> 
> The new shape of the olympic athelete......
> 
> ROUND!!!!!!




I do not know Tommy, that is also what I thought about competitive hot dog eating and we all see what happened in that sport.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Dude, if ping pong, badminton and curling can be Olympic sports, then surfcasting definitely should be.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> I think you would see a complete shift in the prototypical olympic athletic build. No more of this slim muscular chiseled look, no sir buddy.....
> 
> The new shape of the olympic athelete......
> 
> ROUND!!!!!!


F.A.T.C.O.W.'s

*F*LUFFY
*A*ND
*T*ALENTED
*C*ASTERS
*O*F
*W*EIGHT


we could concur all. the laws of physics help us big fellas, having our own gravitational pull is good


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

sand flea said:


> Dude, if ping pong, badminton and curling can be Olympic sports, then surfcasting definitely should be.


its table tennis! LOL


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If being ROUND is all it takes then I an close to the head of the line,,,, now all I have to do is learn how to cast :redface:


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

If you hyphenate yourself with some other country of your ancestory before you say where you live then your not an AMERICAN. 

If you hyphenate your last name then you ain't marrying me.

Proud to say neither apply here.

GO U.S.[A./COLOR] (yeah, there's a white "S" there but since I can't make show I'll suppose the the empire has taken over... bring back Old Glory!!) But that don't matter because...

"China is about to get it's butt beat at the Olympics!!!"


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

saltandsand said:


> If you hyphenate yourself with some other country of your ancestory before you say where you live then your not an AMERICAN.
> 
> If you hyphenate your last name then you ain't marrying me.
> 
> ...


ill consider that a very politically correct comment

i was born here, so im a citizen.
but i call myself chinese-american
im a first generation here. but i still consider myself, chinese.. not an american..

but on the OTHER forum, i get my ass flames because i call myself chinese.. lol , <3 p&s
no racism here.

anyways, im watching NBC right now..
go china! girls team gymnastics for the win! ill be laughing later tonight when they take gold.

and all of you will owe me a beer. KkKAkakka


----------



## waterone (Oct 25, 2005)

*Casting as an olympic sport*

Some here might know of this, but in Europe and Asia, there is an attempt to have casting be included as an Olympic sport. Has to go through a long and involved process. Would probably not just be the long casting that is directing applicable to surf casting, but would be stuff with fly and accuracy casting as well. From what some of my friends overseas tell me, there is a pretty solid push to have casting be as demonstrator game in some future olympics. Also from what I understand, getting a new sport in the olympics is a pretty involved and expensive process.

You wonder how some of the sports became olympic events when the pool of participants is pretty limited, but some others are found all over the world.

One of the things about casting, is that it is considered a "throwing" sport - so in a strange way, it could be track and field. 

As to the physique of the casting, when delaing with the big power casts, probably more in common with power lifting and especially the field events like discus and hammer throw and shot put - have you seen some of those guys?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

waterone said:


> Some here might know of this, but in Europe and Asia, there is an attempt to have casting be included as an Olympic sport. Has to go through a long and involved process. Would probably not just be the long casting that is directing applicable to surf casting, but would be stuff with fly and accuracy casting as well. From what some of my friends overseas tell me, there is a pretty solid push to have casting be as demonstrator game in some future olympics. Also from what I understand, getting a new sport in the olympics is a pretty involved and expensive process.
> 
> You wonder how some of the sports became olympic events when the pool of participants is pretty limited, but some others are found all over the world.
> 
> ...


i would love to see the accuracy event...

myb some of them pro bass guys throwing jigs in a shot glass at 25 yards 



Jesse


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

ooeric said:


> anyways, im watching NBC right now..
> go china! girls team gymnastics for the win! ill be


I'm not much into the gymnastics, but I did watch some of it last night. When I saw one of the Chinese girls on the uneven bar, my first impression was "dang, that's a little kid!!!". Later, the announcer mentioned that in order to qualify to be a member of a team, one must be at least 15 years old (I think that's what I heard). That little girl looked like 10 or 12 to me. IMO, a person in small stature would have a huge advantage on uneven bars and beams. Us Asians (yes, I'm Chinese also) do look young for our age, but man that ain't no 15 year old to me.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

YA! china gets gold for girls team gymnastics..

mwuahahaha. 
ya, its weird the chinese girls do look young, but when you look at the roster, there all 15 or 16 YO..
honestly,, they are still kids.

on the flipside,, im not gonna comment how the american girls teams looked it..
one couldnt even walk straight with all that muscle mass...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

According to the rules, their passport states their ages and you're right it does state 15 or 16 yr old. But then, when the government is in involved in nurturing and sending their athletes to these events, I'm not sure I'll buy it. 

They had the cute little girl lip sync in the opening ceremony because the "real" singer wasn't "cute" enough. 

The fact is they were great last night, no doubt about that and I cannot take that away from them. However, for those events, size does matter (big advantage if you're smaller)


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Illegal Gymnists???*

Check out page 3D in today's USA Today. If so I'd think that'd be a pretty hollow victory & nothing to crow about.


----------



## danix (Mar 20, 2007)

I think it's been well documented about eastern bloc (and some western) countries ensuring their 18 yr old female gymnasts remain the same stature and development as a 12 yr old.

i think there is more discussion now as there is an iron clad media and information wall around all things chinese...in fact it would be interesting what they came up with for the perfect casting athlete!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Rifle/pistol shootng and archery are some of my favorite olympic events, these events relate to hunting.

I would like to see fishing related events such as long distance casting included in the olympics. 

I would also like to see fishing tournaments like Bass fishing, Red Fish, Carp fishing, deep sea Marlin fishing etc included in the olympics as well.

It may bore some folks but I'm not big into Curling but its an olympic event like Sand Flea pointed out earlier.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey...what about those Female weightlifters, huh???


----------



## danix (Mar 20, 2007)

i'm just waiting for the womens beach volleyball....now there's a sport!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

danix said:


> i'm just waiting for the womens beach volleyball....now there's a sport!


im right there with you. by far my new favorite sport


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I used to watch a lot of the basketball but now that all of the countries are putting their professional players on the teams I am not that interested in watching it anymore.


JC


----------



## danix (Mar 20, 2007)

jcreamer said:


> I used to watch a lot of the basketball but now that all of the countries are putting their professional players on the teams I am not that interested in watching it anymore.
> 
> 
> JC



yeah the same with tennis and soccer...what happened to non professionals?


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

It was discovered they were getting paid, by back door methods.

At least everyone knows they are all professionals now.


----------



## waterone (Oct 25, 2005)

*Casting as an olympic sport*

I'm not old enough to have seen it, but have seen some films of the old tournament casters who were trick casters who would shame the "pro" bass fisherman of today, and they were equipped with far less sophisticated tackle. 

Some of the current accuracy casters would astound you, just as the current group of distance casters amaze us now. 

To a large degree, whether shooting, archery and or casting sports, the technology is not the thing that makes the record, it the person doing the work. 

Give someone like Tommy Farmer an old cane tournament casting rod and reel, give him time to work with it, and I'm sure we'd be amazed.

And all these casters of today do it without all the "enhancements" that seem to be so prevelant in the more glamourous sports such as BBall, gymnastics, swimming, etc.

I have been told that olympic swimmers swim 8-9 hours per day, every day. And read that Michael Phelps easts 12,000 calories per day while competing to feed his "engine."

Can you imagine casting 8 to 9 hours per day? I can't. I won't talk too much about the eating, as I resemble the round comment too much. :redface:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> im right there with you. by far my new favorite sport


it looks good in HD isn't it?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

NTKG said:


> im right there with you. by far my new favorite sport


New favorite sport? Where were you for the last 2 olympics??! ;-) Can you say Misty May!!!  Love HDTV!!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I heard an interesting discussion on NPR... about study of dolphins and Olympic swimmers... that being Suzuki in 1988... highly criticized... yet he won the gold in 1988.

Phelps uses the same method of swimming, platforming on the reverse, paddling with the feet and a motion ... the Dolphin Kick...

Much was made about the size of a dolphins fin and association with feet size... yet they didn't say how big Phelps feet are.

Next is the issue of Chinese gymnasts... and a story on how small and muscled is the top notch... that when a woman goes through puberty she loose her edge in gynmastics... and when Nadia Elena Comaneci won the gold she was 14... now 16.. and then all the lies about the age certification... Also spoke about the age being raised and some said it should be 18 because it is labelled as "Women's Artistic"... the decision was to raise it to 16 and then give points for difficulty (thereby not giving points for "art")...

Seems like alot of science and art are going on with the competition... and that's GREAT.... keep the friggin politics out of it!! (means get off the volley ball court and sit down...)

And what about Mark Spitz not being invited ... the world holder of awards in swimming ought not need sit in the stands anonymously...

USA.... GO USA!!!!


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

saltandsand said:


> much was made about the size of a dolphins fin and association with feet size... Yet they didn't say how big phelps feet are.


14


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

ooeric said:


> ill consider that a very politically correct comment
> 
> i was born here, so im a citizen.
> but i call myself chinese-american
> ...


How can you consider yourself someone from a country you weren't even born and presumbly never been too. I'm first generation on my mom's side(Germany) have lived in Germany ( 4 years in the Army) but im American


----------

